# ERROR : The requested URL could not be retrieved



## goldeemar247 (May 26, 2010)

When i go to a website like facebook,my facebook page said ERROR : The requested URL could not be retrieved and my connection is requested time out.
What should be the Solution for that Problem. Plss Help!!!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Give us the exact URL of a site that fails.


----------



## goldeemar247 (May 26, 2010)

The requested URL could not be retrieved

While trying to retrieve the URL: http://www.biotransferfactor.org/

The following error was encountered:

Unable to determine IP address from host name for www.biotransferfactor.org 

The dnsserver returned:

Name Error: The domain name does not exist. 

This means that:

The cache was not able to resolve the hostname presented in the URL. 
Check if the address is correct. 

Your cache administrator is root.
Generated Mon, 12 Jul 2010 12:07:09 GMT by smtp-proxy4 (squid/2.6.STABLE6) 

That was the result sir..PLss hElp!!!!-_-


----------



## goldeemar247 (May 26, 2010)

The requested URL could not be retrieved

While trying to retrieve the URL: http://www.biotransferfactor.org/

The following error was encountered:

Unable to determine IP address from host name for www.biotransferfactor.org 

The dnsserver returned:

Name Error: The domain name does not exist. 

This means that:

The cache was not able to resolve the hostname presented in the URL. 
Check if the address is correct. 

Your cache administrator is root.
Generated Mon, 12 Jul 2010 12:07:09 GMT by smtp-proxy4 (squid/2.6.STABLE6) 


and this one!!

ERROR
The requested URL could not be retrieved

While trying to retrieve the URL: http://apps.facebook.com/myownranch/

The following error was encountered:

* Connection to apps.facebook.com Failed 

The system returned:

(110) Connection timed out

The remote host or network may be down. Please try the request again.

Your cache administrator is root.
Generated Mon, 12 Jul 2010 12:07:38 GMT by SVPSMTP3 (squid/2.6.STABLE6) 
That was the result sir..PLss hElp!!!!-_-


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

FWIW, http://www.biotransferfactor.org/ does not exist.

Don't know about Facebook, I don't have a Facebook account.


----------



## goldeemar247 (May 26, 2010)

ERROR
The requested URL could not be retrieved

While trying to retrieve the URL: http://apps.facebook.com/myownranch/

The following error was encountered:

* Connection to apps.facebook.com Failed

The system returned:

(110) Connection timed out

The remote host or network may be down. Please try the request again.

Your cache administrator is root.
Generated Mon, 12 Jul 2010 12:07:38 GMT by SVPSMTP3 (squid/2.6.STABLE6) 
But This sir this is my Problem in Facebook,I Cant open The website if it.because of its error.Plss Helpp!!!!!


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello,

You may try contacting Facebook Tech Support here. They should be able to help resolved your issue.

Neither do I have a Facebook Account.


----------



## goldeemar247 (May 26, 2010)

Sir i Have a Question IF rthdcpl.exe means that,that is cause by error in page.Is it True?if it is true what should be the best way to Do with that file?!!!


----------

